# ¡El millar de NAMARNE ya está aquí!



## krolaina

*¡¡FELICES 1000... ehm... 997!!!*​

(Empezó Alexa con la moda de felicitar un pelín antes de tiempo, así que ajustad cuentas con ella! ).​ 
Bueno Jordi, Periquete, me alegra ser la primera en felicitarte y en darte la primera enhorabuena. Compañero infaltable (esto existe??) de WR, gran forero, gran sabio.​ 
Me encanta encontrarte por ahí alegrando el día a todo aquél que te lee. Es un auténtico placer para mis retinas, muchísimas gracias.​ 
Un besote muy fuerte y a seguir así!​ 
Carol.​


----------



## Cristina.

Felicidades, Lamarne, hombre erudito donde los haya.
Eso de Periquete no lo pillo, y  además con mayúscula, ¿serás del Espanyol? porque Pere no te puedes llamar, ya que te llamas Jordi.
Bueno, pues eso, felicidades, y gracias por tus muy buenas aportaciones, que siempre hace falta gente erudita y docta en la materia.


----------



## lamartus

¡Pero bueno, Krola! Servidora manteniendo el suspense durante todo el fin de semana, aguantando los "corre corre que te pillo" , para pillarlo justito y vas y te me adelantas .

En fin Jordi, ahora estás en 999, la cifra mágica en la que parece que nos hemos detenido para saborear los 1000 como se merecen. ¿Cuál será el siguiente...?

Bueno y como estoy aquí para hablar del milenarismo o del minelarismo (ya ni sé... le preguntaré a Arrabal ) pues felices mil y espero seguir leyendo otros tantos más. 
Te he preparado un par de cositas para celebrarlo: clic y clic, así que solo tienes que traer el vino y tu buen humor para que sea completo (la factura corre por mi cuenta ).

Un beso enorme y ¡no tortures más al pobre perico!


----------



## Namarne

Pero, ¡bueno! ¿Qué me pasa a mí con las chicas de Madrid, que me tratáis tan bien? 
Habéis conseguido emocionarme de lo lindo (y sonrojarme un poco), os lo digo de verdad. Muchas gracias, yo esperaba a cruzar la raya de los 1000 a que lo hiciera antes lamartus, uno es un caballero. (Ejem, ejem.) Pero ya lo veis, ella, a mantenernos a todos en vilo. Pero yo no paso antes, ¡por éstas! 
Os agradezco mucho vuestra felicitación. 
A ti Carol, que empezaste el hilo, y gracias por tus palabras. La verdad es que soy yo el que os lee con mucho placer. De sabio no tengo nada, pobre de mí. Aquí empiezas curioseando y acabas enganchándote de mala manera. 
Cristina., lo de Periquete es una historia muy larga, cuyos orígenes sólo Krolaina conoce.  (No es nada, que tengo un periquito llamado Periquete, ya ves. Quise convertirlo a la causa culé, pero sólo conseguí traumatizarlo al pobre.) 
Muchas gracias, Marta, por tus comentarios y tus ánimos y tu simpatía. Yo ya no soy capaz de entrar en WR y no pensar en algunas personas, como tú y alguna más, sobre todo en mis largos fines de semana delante del ordenador. En cuanto al perico, claro que lo dejo en paz: por imposible, más bien. No se puede luchar contra la naturaleza de la gente.  
Ah, y has conseguido que Alcalá de Henares sea un lugar mítico para mí.  
(Marta, como no cruces pronto, viene por detrás Cristina, y se va a hacer un tapón ahí, que esto va a parecer una partida de parchís.) 

¡Gracias 1000!


----------



## bb008

Mi Corazón, llegaste a los 1000 post; tú eres muy especial para mí Jorgito...

FELICIDADES Y ESPERO QUE SIGAS CON NOSOTROS SIEMPRE, MIRA QUE SE DE TUS DEBILIDADES POR LOS AMERICANISMOS...


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> Mi Corazón, llegaste a los 1000 post; tú eres muy especial para mí Jorgito...
> 
> FELICIDADES Y ESPERO QUE SIGAS CON NOSOTROS SIEMPRE, MIRA QUE SE DE TUS DEBILIDADES POR LOS AMERICANISMOS...


Gracias, bb, tesoro.  
Con americanas como tú, toda debilidad es perdonable, pillina. 
Fíjate que Dios no quiso hacer el puentecito, suerte pues de WR.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Cómo! más de 1000 mensajes y tan solo ¿una centena en el ES-FR? 

Esto hay que remediarlo Narmane. Vamos que ¡NO VALE! 
Estamos aquí, esperándote.

Gracias por tu presencia y tu ayuda. 

Un beso,
Martine


----------



## mickaël

No temos suerte de cruzarnos mucho, pero aún recuerdo algunos de tus primeros mensajes. Felicitaciones Namarne.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias, mis dos queridas/os amigas/os francesas/es.  
¡Pero si el francés es la lengua de la que estoy enamorado, por favor! 
Ya, ya sé que no se nota, a juzgar por cómo la maltrato. Hay amores que matan.  
Sí, yo también te recuerdo perfecta y gratamente, mickaël, de mis primeras dudas y preguntas en el francés/español. Muchas gracias por tus felicitaciones. 
Martine, mira, voy a aprovechar la ocasión para decirte una cosa: adoro esa cita tuya de Victor Hugo, es mi preferida. (No se puede decir más sin decir nada.)  

¡Hasta siempre! 
Jordi


----------



## Paquita

Me uno a Martine...¿ por qué tu presencia en el foro ES-FR es tan escasa ??? Menos mal que nos quedan los PM para saborear chistes de vez en cuando.

Felicidades, Jordi, y que te quedes mucho con nosotros ...


----------



## Namarne

Jajaja, muchas gracias, Paquita.  
Te aseguro que estoy buscando chistes de lemosinos por todas partes, pero no hay tantos como de catalanes.  
(No, es mentira podrida, no estoy buscando, pero como encuentre alguno... ya verás, ya...) 
Un abrazo, 
Jordi


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Pero, ¡bueno! ¿Qué me pasa a mí con las chicas de Madrid, que me tratáis tan bien?


 
Eso tío a ver si me cuentas tu secreto, que yo soy paisano y me tratan peor  (es broma, es broma que ya me veo a la brujilla y la dragona sacando las uñas).

Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, un placer leerte compañero. La veritat, no sabia si felicitar-te en català o castellà aixì que he fet un "mix".

Una abraçada meu amic. 

Ant.

P.D. La liga de l´any passat es queda a Madrid, ja lo saps.


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> Eso tío a ver si me cuentas tu secreto, que yo soy paisano y me tratan peor  (es broma, es broma que ya me veo a la brujilla y la dragona sacando las uñas).
> 
> Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, un placer leerte compañero. La veritat, no sabia si felicitar-te en català o castellà aixì que he fet un "mix".
> 
> Una abraçada meu amic.
> 
> Ant.
> 
> P.D. La liga de l´any passat es queda a Madrid, ja lo saps.


Pero bueno, ahora me salen amigos madrileños por todas partes. Espero que no se entere ningún partido político de aquí, y me haga proposiciones deshonestas.  
Moltes gràcies, company. Pel que fa a aquestes noies que tens per allà, em sembla que són elles, que són així de maques i simpàtiques.  
Per cert, no sabia que parlessis tan bé català, et felicito amb tot el meu cor... blaugrana!!!  
(¡Ay, si sólo fuese la del año pasado...!  Nos vemos en la Champions, grrrrr...) 
¡Una abraçada! 
Jordi


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Jordi, com anem, company!*

*Ja saps que sempre ha estat un plaer per a mi llegir-te i trobar-te en aquest espai. Pel que fa a les al·lotetes de Madrid, jo et puc confirmar que són autèntics sols solets. Personalment no veig l'hora de tornar-les a veure. Però, en canvi, de l'home (és a dir, de l'Antpax), ja no sé què dir-te... MASSA EXPLÍCITA LA SEVA PASSIÓ BLANCA..  De tota manera, no és gens mal noi, també t'ho confirmo! *

*Petons des de l'altra riba del Llobregat!*

*Montse TPS.*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Namarne*: me alegra cruzarme contigo. 
¡Felicidades por esos mil!


----------



## Namarne

Moltes gràcies, Montse. Això del Llobregat, espera que em situï... (Noia, és un quart de nou del matí, estic una mica espès.) A veure... baixo el Llobregat (he, ni boig), sí! És veritat! Tu a l'esquerra i jo a la dreta, tens raó!  
Dóna, quines coses dius, l'Antpax només té de dolent que és merengue i que és noi...  (Una abraçada, Ant!!! ) I una altra per a tu, Montse. 

Muchas gracias, Víctor Pérez, uno de quines más aprendo (yo y todos), entre tantísimos. (Supongo que ya te preparas para los 3000...) 
Un abrazo.


----------



## chics

Fecilitats, Namarme, pels teus ja 1012 posts. Carai, pensava que en tenies molts més! Sempre me n'alegro de trobar-te per aquí, encara que jo no tinc premis-acudit, umf! Ni de catalans ni de llemosins...
Petonets.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Carai, pensava que en tenies molts més!


Doncs no, ja veus, tu ets molt més gran, em quintupliques l'edat!!!  
Moltes gràcies, chics. I molts records a París... Ai, quant de temps sense veure-la...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Muchas felicidades, Namarne. Siempre un placer leerte. Espero poder seguir haciéndolo durante mucho tiempo más.


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades Namarne!

Otra para quejarse de no verte lo bastante por le foro FR-Esp... jajajaj... si no entiendes la indirecta...  Y es que estamos encantados cuando te vemos aparecer, así que no nos dejes abandonados, ji, ji, ji...

Adelante para más y más mensajes, amigo, y resérvanos algunos, ¿vale?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Gracias, Toño, para mí también es un placer leer tus salvas de respuestas, ratatatata...  (Estoy abonado a ellas como quien está abonado al pay per view.)  
Te agradezco especialmente la felicitación, Gévy, amie modo. Pero muchas veces entro y aprendo de vosotros, sin intervenir, es rigurosamente cierto. Y felicidades a ti por tu buen humor, tu precisión y tu afecto.


----------



## Eugin

¡Felicitaciones,* Namarne*,por tu primer milestone wordreferenceniano!!!*  
*
 Debo admitir que tuve que buscar "Barcino" en Google y, luego de enterarme de que era Barcelona (o algún lugar en Barcelona... perdona mi ignorancia), no podía dejar de felicitar a otro forero que vive en mi amada Barcelona... (ya varios españoles saben del amor que le profeso a esa hermosa ciudad). 

Así que paso a agradecerte por tu presencia con nosotros y espero que nos "topemos" más seguido....  Un abrazo desde las pampas argentinas.


----------



## Namarne

Eugin said:


> ¡Felicitaciones,* Namarne*,por tu primer milestone wordreferenceniano!!!*
> *
> Debo admitir que tuve que buscar "Barcino" en Google y, luego de enterarme de que era Barcelona (o algún lugar en Barcelona... perdona mi ignorancia), no podía dejar de felicitar a otro forero que vive en mi amada Barcelona... (ya varios españoles saben del amor que le profeso a esa hermosa ciudad).
> 
> Así que paso a agradecerte por tu presencia con nosotros y espero que nos "topemos" más seguido....  Un abrazo desde las pampas argentinas.


Pues muchas gracias, Eugin, un forero tan veterano (por número de posts, no por edad, jeje), y además amante de Barcelona. 
(Sí, Barcino era el nombre de Barcelona en latín, si no entiendo mal, porque yo no sé latín. Digamos que en aquel pasado dorado habría muchas peleas, pero no en torno al castellano, catalán... en fin esas cosas...)  
Un saludo, 
N


----------



## krolaina

Namarne said:


> Pues muchas gracias, Eugin, un forero tan veterano (por número de posts, no por edad, jeje), y además amante de Barcelona.


 
¿Forero? Huy... pero si es una nena...¡y no sabes qué guapa! (Vaya club de fans tienes eh?).


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> ¿Forero? Huy... pero si es una nena...¡y no sabes qué guapa! (Vaya club de fans tienes eh?).



(I hate you, Krol... But don't worry, for me you'll be always the President.)


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> (I hate you, Krol... But don't worry, for me you'll be always the President.)


 

A tí Jorgito, tenemos que cambiarte el nombre, por: EL PRINCIPE DE BRUNEI; el harén más grande de WR...


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> A tí Jorgito, tenemos que cambiarte el nombre, por: EL PRINCIPE DE BRUNEI; el harén más grande de WR...


Sois todas maravillosas, bb.
Cómo os divertís a mi costa, Sheherezade mía...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Namarne!!! 
Creo que me pase por 56, pero espero me dejen entrar en la fiesta de los 2000...
Un caluroso abrazo desde acá, y que sigas así tan simpatico.

Salud!

Rosangelus


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias, Rosangelus, tú no necesitas sacar bono para entrar a la fiesta, a los 1000, a los 1056, a los 2000...  
Muchos saludos con afecto, y recuerdos a tus amigas...  
Jorgito


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades Namarne! Eso de "elegantemente tarde" me lo tomo muy a rajatabla, de ahí que me haya convertido en algo así como el coche escoba oficial de las felicitaciones de WR... ¡pero no por eso con menos entusiasmo! Gracias por tus sugerencias y comentarios. Saludos,


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias, María. No se vio jamás coche escoba más elegante... vaya lujo.  (Y más sabiendo que para ciertos biorritmos a estas horas es "tarde" y no temprano, jaja.)  
Un saludo con todo mi afecto, 
Jordi


----------

